
India Wants to Go Cashless. But It's Easier Said Than Done - happy-go-lucky
http://www.npr.org/sections/goatsandsoda/2016/12/21/506330351/india-wants-to-go-cashless-but-its-easier-said-than-done
======
known
Cash transactions provide Privacy/Security; Govt must give Gun-Licenses to
Common man if it really wants a Cashless society;
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Estimated_number_of_guns_per_c...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Estimated_number_of_guns_per_capita_by_country)

